# Verzerrungsfilter Wölben deaktiviert?



## xThorx (1. Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe mal versucht das Tutorial der Gitterkugel von  

http://www.drweb.de/photoshop/gitterkugel.shtml 

nachzubauen. 

Das Problem nur ist, dass wenn ich an den Punkt gelange wo ich den Verzerrungsfilter mit Wölben benutzen soll, leider nicht in das Verzerrungsfiltermenü gelange da dieses deaktiviert ist!

Woran kann das liegen?

Was mache ich falsch?

Wie kann man denn das Menü des Verzerrungsfilters wieder aktivieren?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe und noch einen schönen Tag!


----------



## chmee (1. Februar 2005)

1. Image / Mode / auf RGB stellen ?


----------



## xThorx (1. Februar 2005)

Das Bild ist mit RGB 16 Bit erstellt worden.

Oder was meinst du mit Image > Mode > RGB?

Danke!


----------



## devilrga (1. Februar 2005)

Hi,
stell das mal auf 8-Bit.

mfg


----------



## xThorx (1. Februar 2005)

Und wenn ich hinterher noch die Kontinente drüber legen möchte, also im Endeffekt eine 3D Gittererdkugel daraus werden soll?


----------



## C4T (1. Februar 2005)

Dann musst du diese auch mit dem gleichen Filter Wölben.
Natürlich vorher noch auf die richtige Größe skalieren.
Und als letztes dann noch deinen Ebenenstil auf Überlagern bzw. Multiplizieren (je nach PS Version), dann denke ich hast du deinen gewünschten Effekt.

Gruß,
C4T


----------



## xThorx (1. Februar 2005)

und das liegt echt an der umstellung von 16 auf 8 Bit?

werd das nachher mal ausprobieren, melde mich dann nochmal...


----------



## Philip Kurz (1. Februar 2005)

Das könnte ein Grund sein. Bei 16 Bit werden rechenintensive Filter deaktiviert.


----------

